# Today is Frontline & Heartgard day.



## hk45shooter (Apr 7, 2009)

I have my dog (Nico) on Frontline for fleas & tics, & Heartgard for worms. So today is the day to re administer them, the Heartgard went down w/o a hitch, since he thinks it's a treat, the Frontline is a different story though.

I start by having him sitting in front of me, facing away, which he would not stay in position cause he wanted to see what was going on. I get it on him, & make him stay for a few to let it soak into his coat a little, then cut him loose. What is the first thing he does, he runs past the end of the couch & smears it out on his coat, then afterwards he stops & scratches near the area with his hind leg. 

How do you put this stuff (what ever brand you use) on your dog w/o the dog trying to take it off one way or another?

Right now Nico is in his crate & will stay there till it dries up a little.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

When they're sleeping after a lot of exercise. They can't move if they don't know you're there. It's always worked for me.


----------



## hk45shooter (Apr 7, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Lucy DogWhen they're sleeping after a lot of exercise. They can't move if they don't know you're there. It's always worked for me.


Did not think of that one, will have to try it next month.

I still think it will get him going though, cause I stroke his hair so I can see bare skin to put it on, instead of just blobbing it on the top of his fur. Am i going overboard by doing it that way?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

No i do it like that too. I move the fur so i can get directly on the skin. I've always done it this way since i've had her and it always worked so she's probably used to it by now. I find that when dogs are tired, theyre much calmer and easier to deal with. I tend to do everything that can cause some kind of discomfort this way.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Today is Frontline & Heartgard day.*

Do you have someone who can help you? We put that stuff on as a team effort. DH sits with the dog facing him and pets and distracts the front end while I come up behind the dog and lift the hair to administer it to the skin - and yes, you definitely want to keep doing it like that, just putting in on top of the hair is not going to work well. 

If I was doing it myself, I would try the tiring them out method or trying to squeeze them into a corner or something (or both). I've found that dogs react a lot less if you can distract them by petting them somewhere else while you're putting the stuff on. Obviously that's easier with an extra set of hands, but depending on your coordination you might be able to lift the hair and apply with one hand while scratching the dog on the chest with the other, or you might be able to rub your dog with your foot while using both hands to put the stuff on. Granted that one sounds a little precarious!


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

Comfortis


----------



## PipiK (May 25, 2009)

With all my dogs, including Nikki and Lucy, I start from the bottom up and work against the hair growth...that way it gets on their skin

Some people put dots on...I do a thin line, then end with a spot on top of the head between the ears (recommended by the Vet).

I do it just before bedtime so the girls don't end up rubbing it all over the place or playing with each other and getting it in their mouths. They sleep in crates, and by morning it's pretty much dry.


----------



## hk45shooter (Apr 7, 2009)

OK then, August's plan is to wear him out first.

Thanks.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Hmm I'm never had a problem putting ours on, it goes from the neck to the shoulder area. My dogs just stand there and I put it on them.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: PipiKI do it just before bedtime so the girls don't end up rubbing it all over the place


I used to do it this way, right before bed, but my vet cautioned against it saying it works and absorbs better if the muscles are moving which causes it to spread.

So I take the ball outside, which Penny adores, and she focuses on that while we apply the stuff. Right after we play ball for 10 min or so to get those muscles moving and that's it.

The 2 person approach does work better. I get Penny's attention on the ball and part her hair while the other applies the stuff. When I had to do it alone I used a pbutter filled kong to distract her while I did the stuff.

We are trying comfortis now and it sure was nice to just hand her the flavored tablet and watch her gobble it up. I hate the liquid mess the topicals make.


----------



## hk45shooter (Apr 7, 2009)

Comfortis? Is this something new, & is it available in all areas? At first I thought it was some kinda technique to apply the Frontline, but after reading natalie559's post I know different now.

I guess Google is my friend. Off I go.


----------



## hk45shooter (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Today is Frontline & Heartgard day.*

OK I'm back.









With Comfortis, what do you use to kill ticks then, since this stuff only kills fleas? 

http://www.comfortis4dogs.com/ 
I don't know about giving insecticides orally, & I'm not so sure I like some of the side affects of it either. From the website:
<span style="color: #000099">The most common adverse reaction recorded during clinical trials was vomiting. Other adverse reactions were decreased appetite, lethargy or decreased activity, diarrhea, cough, increased thirst, vocalization, increased appetite, redness of the skin, hyperactivity and excessive salivation.</span>

Think I will just stick with Frontline, since it has worked for me & it kills ticks too. The ticks are bad in my area.

*<span style="color: #CC0000">ETA: What is up with the hotlink button on this website? I cannot get it to work.</span>*


----------

